# cold air help..



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

Well ive been looking at cold air intakes, I had a topic about this a few months back which is why i dont feel like looking for it, but im trying to find the best one out there i know several will say APR with their Carbonio Intake but id like to see what other compaines are out there that have a good offer for me also. Now i was also warned by my buddy to get a short ram to avoid hydrolocking my car, I currently sit 23"ftg and have another 10threads to spin down if i wish to once i put my blades on, but im trying to get more information so help a brotha out, :thumbup:


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

I called BSH and told them I was going to get the Carbonio for their sale price unless they could hook me up with a killer deal. Let's just say I have a BSH intake on my car right now. 

The butt dyno on it is great. Excellent response and much improved top end. That said, I also chipped with UM at the same time, so I really have no idea what accounts for all the power I just gained... I suppose it's a bit of both. 

I've had Carbon fiber parts in the past, and though they look great, tend to wear down over time. That's why I went with the all metal BSH. The fit was perfect and I installed it in about 35 minutes by myself with the proper tools, start to finish. I also think that the metal intakes sound better, but that's just me. With the BSH came a nice K&N style filter and all hookup hardware. 

Unless you drive through puddles 1' deep, hydrolock shouldn't be a problem. I have had lots of CAIs in my history on various cars and only had one scary moment... I was driving up I-95 through Richmond VA. There was a deep turn under a bridge downtown and it had just poured rain for the last half hour. I was driving a 2000 Civic Si with an AEM CAI and the car was lowered. Everyone had to slow down to get through the foot deep water under this bridge. Traffic was horrendous. What sucked was that there was no other way for me to go. I was in bumper to bumper traffic and was basically forced though the pond. Luckily no hydrolock, but man was I sweating... That was the only time I can remember in 20 years of having a close encounter with hydrolocking. But even then, it may not have been as close as I thought. 

Good luck on your decision.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

very good write up sir thanks alot, bsh is also cheaper then the apr one, any pics of it on? also when i put a cai i can take off that ugly as engine cover correct?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

NOTE: parts4euro screwed my order and told bsh to send me the one for 06-09 (WITH MAF), and I have a 2010, with no MAF, and no aux intake hose. in the pics above, i have the holes capped with some plastic card, but that was just to turn on the car long enough to go to lowes and pick up some aluminum to cap the holes. it was by no means permanent. Now though, I used some aluminum and jbweld to cap the holes and it looks/works great. BSH was a HUGE help through the whole process, and I would absolutely order from them again. Direct this time. =] 

As for the intake itself. I love it. Sounds great, and I did notice an increase in Fahrvergnügen. Not a big power increase, but i'm not tuned. Great investment either way, and I definitely prefer the look of the BSH. It's a quality powdercoated tube, and doesn't cause a CEL like some of them. 

Oh, and yes, you can lose the stock engine cover. I recommend it =] Engine noise is slightly increased, but its not a big deal. As soon as I took mine off, I broke out the 409 and some shop towels and cleaned all the dirt off mine hehe.


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

so seems like bsh is the way to go at this point and time i just want to do what i can for better mpg, speed isnt my game since i got nailed doing 90 in a 55 two weeks into owning my rabbit, so i changed the way of it for all looks


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

i cant speak to the MPG, but I would imagine it having a SLIGHT increase.


----------



## bward584 (Sep 15, 2011)

The Carbonio is designed to give water an escape port should you suck up any small bits of water. It falls in the bulge in the middle since this sort of creates a vacuum. At least that's what I have been told and read and it makes sense in my mind. 

Either are a good buy, but I have also read claims from users that their MPG's DECREASED. Although, they may have lead foot syndrome from the wonderful noise it makes. :laugh:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

yea most people will see a decrease because each mod makes your foot a little heavier.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Its gonna sound weird to say but I totally miss the sound my car made when I only had a CAI. That sound was so satisfying. Not saying I don't like the sound of EJ headers with AWE exhaust buuuuuutttt it doesn't have the same satisfying engine growl.

Sent from my GT-P7500R using Tapatalk


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

I really like the design of the BSH. I drive pretty low year round and drive up to Mt. Baker 30+ times a year during rain,snow,slush ect no problems for the past 2 years. I wouldn't worry about it to much. You hardly ever heard of anyone hydrolocking


----------



## teejaybee (Apr 16, 2011)

welp looks like bsh it is i mean ill prolly wait for my taxes but we will see


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

The Neuspeed P-Flo is the route I took. It was on sale  
I installed it today & took a little road trip & averaged 34.5mpg. 
On previous trips I've only averaged 30-31mpg. 








The increased sound is awesome! It was so hard keeping my lead foot out of it.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

teejaybee said:


> very good write up sir thanks alot, bsh is also cheaper then the apr one, any pics of it on? also when i put a cai i can take off that ugly as engine cover correct?


 Yes, you can take the cover off.


----------



## MKII Alex (Mar 31, 2009)

HollisJoy said:


> The Neuspeed P-Flo is the route I took. It was on sale
> I installed it today & took a little road trip & averaged 34.5mpg.
> On previous trips I've only averaged 30-31mpg.
> 
> ...


 This is what i went with as well, compared to friends with a CAI I see no real advantage/ disadvantage, but I can say I've been very happy with my p-flo


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

MKII Alex said:


> This is what i went with as well, compared to friends with a CAI I see no real advantage/ disadvantage, but I can say I've been very happy with my p-flo


 I had the VF on mine for a while and switched to the p-flow because I needed a bit more room to fit the OEM GTI hids. I haven't seen a difference power wise between the two.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Ok, stupid question, but does it really make a different sound when you have a CAI??


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> Ok, stupid question, but does it really make a different sound when you have a CAI??


 YES!!! I promise you will have a smile on your face after!


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

alwaysdutch said:


> Ok, stupid question, but does it really make a different sound when you have a CAI??


 Absolutely. A very, very nice sound IMO.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Honestly, I would say buy whatever intake is the least expensive. However, when I say any, I means any *reputable* intakes - no eBay mystery intakes. 
They all perform just about identical to each other, so you won't find gobs power in one kit and less in another. 
I would suggest checking out the classifieds to see if you can find someone selling a used intake. Swoop that up at a discount and buy a high quality, replacement filter. As long as all the components are there, you'll be good as new. 
For the record, I have a Carbonio (which I bought used) and I've had it on for about 40k miles. :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

here is a quick & dirty video of my stock 2.5L with the Neuspeed P-Flow.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Is that auto? if so it shifts at 5k :what:


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

Just bought a used BSH off a friend of mine for $70.00 with nothing wrong with it, what an amazing intake and quick install

I believe the 06 to 08 ran off MAF and the 09 (which I have) is MAP based.


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

timmiller05 said:


> Is that auto? if so it shifts at 5k :what:


sport mode!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

driftme said:


> sport mode!


gotcha


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

HollisJoy said:


> here is a quick & dirty video of my stock 2.5L with the Neuspeed P-Flow.


engine not warm


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

that's why I was taking it easy


----------



## tankisarockstar (Jan 11, 2006)

where id everyone mounting the ecu and power steering resevior on the 11 2.5 jetta sedans. :screwy: any one have pics?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tankisarockstar said:


> where id everyone mounting the ecu and power steering resevior on the 11 2.5 jetta sedans. :screwy: any one have pics?


 dunno... mkvs and golfs mk6 dont have fluid reservoirs... its only on the mk6 jettas... fairly sure


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

MKII Alex said:


> This is what i went with as well, compared to friends with a CAI I see no real advantage/ disadvantage, but I can say I've been very happy with my p-flo


 Did you have to get chipped for the p-flo on your 2008? 

I had a Late Night Tuning CAI with a sharons03jetta MAF insert a couple years ago, but the filter getting 
wet scared me away. Now I wish I would've just shortened it instead of selling it. 

Oh well.


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

tankisarockstar said:


> where id everyone mounting the ecu and power steering resevior on the 11 2.5 jetta sedans. :screwy: any one have pics?


 im not totally done with the install but here is where the P/S reservoir is going on my 2011 jetta. I have a manual so i dont have to worry about the TCU 










frees up plenty of room for this


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Take a pic of the whole bay in one shot. :thumbup:


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

i didnt relocate my reservoir, nor did i even notice it down there. 

i also didnt take off the bumper. wheel well is much easier =] is that the bsh intake?


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Take a pic of the whole bay in one shot. :thumbup:


 ill get one tomorrow i should be done with everything by then. 



driftme said:


> i didnt relocate my reservoir, nor did i even notice it down there.
> 
> i also didnt take off the bumper. wheel well is much easier =] is that the bsh intake?


 yes its a BSH. it looks like you have a 2010 jetta which has electromechanical steering so you dont even have a reservoir to move. VW went a little cheaper on the MKVI's. actually the fender liner and the bumper have about the same number of screws and i took it off to make it easier to do all the other stuff i was doing


----------



## tankisarockstar (Jan 11, 2006)

FenderMender always comes through :beer:


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

The APR power gain claims seem a little on the high side. 

http://www.goapr.com/products/intake_carbonio_mk6_25l.html 

+13 HP and TQ over stock?


----------



## Fendermender (Nov 4, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Take a pic of the whole bay in one shot. :thumbup:


 here you go dont judge me on how dirty my engine is there will be some cleaning taking place soon 










and some more of how the lines are run. everything works perfectly and the intake sounds great


----------

